# Impressed with 3d printed mods to the Eureka Mignon



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

Received my Eureka Facile today and of course immediately covered the work surface with grounds and saw the wife scowling at me out from the living room. Having a 3d printer I thought it worth checking if others have been busy on a solution and I came across this https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3053292. 3 hours later and its a nice fit:









There are a few other mods on there I might try especially the portafilter funnels, always nice to combine hobbies 😉


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Real pioneering work there all driven by the need to keep the wife happy. You're a smart man 😉

I've actualy just bought the specialita model so I may be after such a thing myself. Looks good!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I really like that, looks like it came with the machine. Well played.


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

Just to be clear I didn't design it just went and found someone who already had and printed it


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Combines two hobbies and keeps wife happy = now thats what i call a synergy!


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@gingemonster,

I see in your future somepocket money 

If you decide to make a few more I would be interested in buying one from you.


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

I would also be interested in buying one...!


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

Now my gaggia classic arrived I have printed the portafilter funnel I found as well that's specific to this grinder and the classic, @Valkyrie88 you mentioned this model and yes i had noticed it as well. Also printed a tamper holder


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Looks fantastic! Are you getting much grinds on the tray now that the funnel is getting you in closer range to the doser?

I would certainly be interested in a funnel my good sir!


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

I'll have a look at what I can do for those who want things printed. What are the rules for selling here outside the for sale forums?


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Check out the below link for more details

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/11014-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines/?do=embed


----------



## Jfitzky (May 16, 2020)

Which Stl in the link did you use for the tray? There are 3.


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

Jfitzky said:


> Which Stl in the link did you use for the tray? There are 3.


 The thin long file


----------



## Jfitzky (May 16, 2020)

Thanks shall get one printed aswell.. Seems fairly cheap to get done from where I've looked anyhow.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

hubcap said:


> @gingemonster,
> 
> I see in your future somepocket money
> 
> If you decide to make a few more I would be interested in buying one from you.


 I've downloaded the file and ordered one from a printer based in the UK

will keep you posted on how it turns out.


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

Out of interest what is it costing you to get printed?


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

gingemonster said:


> Out of interest what is it costing you to get printed?


 Obviously not sure of the quality until it arrives but it cost £24.00 inc postage.

3 day wait so I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## Jfitzky (May 16, 2020)

£7.30 delivered, but I've no idea what the quality is like too.


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

I'm in two minds to offer to sell and print these or not. I would recommend those ordering them elsewhere get it printed in PETG material as this is food safe and "apparently" dishwasher safe (but I wouldn't test that personally). I did contact and admin to check what was allowed in terms of selling but got no response. If enough of you who haven't already sourced your own want any of the three prints I have shown in the photos done (tray, funnel or tamp holder) I might run a few off so let me know by PMing me as I will have to order in the PETG (they will all be printed black).


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@gingemonster,

I'll let you know if my print is any good or if I need to order with you


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Wow big diff between £7.30 and £20...! Would be interesting to (visually) compare the quality of the two.....

@Jfitzky / @hubcap for reference which supplier did you use?

@gingemonster would be good to know if you are getting much grinds on the tray with the funnel in action to know if i need to order both from you


----------



## Jfitzky (May 16, 2020)

Ill post photos once received.

If it's any good I'll happily share the supplier too.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Photo when it arrives and I used - makeitquick


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

The funnel definitely reduces the chance of spilling grinds but wether it's worth the bother of snapping on and off all the time is still to be decided


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Very satisfied with the tray :-


----------



## Jfitzky (May 16, 2020)

Finally arrived from my ebay seller arkhon-3d. (in fairness I'm in Ireland and this whole covid sh#t has slowed everything down)

Very happy with it for 7.30 pound.


----------



## gingemonster (May 15, 2020)

Jfitzky said:


> Finally arrived from my ebay seller arkhon-3d. (in fairness I'm in Ireland and this whole covid sh#t has slowed everything down)
> 
> Very happy with it for 7.30 pound.
> 
> ...


 yes I can see no difference in quality between this and @hubcap but then his did arrive a while back


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

@hubcap / @Jfitzky great stuff gents, happy both avenues worked out for you!

Saving up for some more important kit atm but will defo refer back here if i have any updates.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Jfitzky, Nice one mate, they both look good and do the same job.

@Valkyrie88, @gingemonster, mine cost a hell of alot more but that was my impatience and rushing into a purchase, always been a fault with me tbh.

But, hey ho - you can't take it with you 

As for, does it work ? yes, surprisingly well actually.


----------



## Jfitzky (May 16, 2020)

I ordered a funnel for my Portafilter just cause I found the design online and it was cheap. 😅

Think I need to get off the forum and just enjoy the coffee now.


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Jfitzky said:


> I ordered a funnel for my Portafilter just cause I found the design online and it was cheap. 😅
> 
> Think I need to get off the forum and just enjoy the coffee now.


 Totally agree sometimes its good just to take a step back and appreciate where you are at a given moment in time!

I also find it helps to (very slightly) slow down the ol' upgraditus


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I can't get the link to work, just goes to a general page describing forum rules, please can someone post again?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Dave double bean,

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3053292

Or just type it into the address bar !


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, it's Tapatalk, doesn't always reproduce the links properly , that worked

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Still won't open, I'll sign in via a laptop cheers

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

If the link does not work - just type the address into whatever your using.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, can't do that from Tapatalk, doesn't work, will sign into a lappy

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

theres a 3d printed top to cover the water fill on the gaggia classic that holds tampers


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

What about the 'infamous' Classic slim drip tray?

I wouldn't mind ordering an amount from wherever, and passing them on to members at cost.

Anyone know where may print them?

I believe the program is available online but in what format I don't know?


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Just received a tray from arkhon-3d, another happy customer here.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Really good idea, would like similar for my Zenith, will look see if can create, have 3d printer and waiting on a better one.


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

has anyone tried one of the printed single dose funnels?


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

ended up getting a member of another forum to print one of these: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3865913 and a tray in exchange for coffee, installed but not tested yet - fit is perfect though!









Will stick the lid down once i've tested it properly.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a printing firm for the single dosing funnel & lid ?

I've tried makeitquick but the cost is really outrageous.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Once I get my next 3D printer will have a look see how much it be, for me it be more time it takes to do.


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

hubcap said:


> Can anyone recommend a printing firm for the single dosing funnel & lid ?
> 
> I've tried makeitquick but the cost is really outrageous.


 The e-bay amateurs seem to be the best bet price wise, i was quoted:

Eureka_Plate.STL = £7.50
Eureka_Tray_Thin.STL = £6.80
Eureka_Tray_Thin_long.STL = £7.50

+ £2.95 postage

For the tray

Does anyone else's tray vibrate its way forward as you grind? might have to put some rubber feet on it...


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

siliconslave said:


> Does anyone else's tray vibrate its way forward as you grind? might have to put some rubber feet on it...


 A tiny spot of blu tack stops mine from moving.

Have also contacted a printer on ebay, I will update when I receive a reply.


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

hubcap said:


> A tiny spot of blu tack stops mine from moving.


 Perfect - kicking myself i didn't think of that


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Just ordered the funnel & lid off eBay £14.35

Will update when it arrives.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks great! I need to print something similar for my Compak E8


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Funnel arrived and fits perfectly, needed to glue the lid on though (which I knew about)

Available on eBay from k1ller50


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

I recently woodturned a funnel, works great and really helps get the coffee in whatever container you are using. Even works getting the porta filter on scales Underneath.


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

The wooden tray is a draw that slides under my espresso machine. When not in use.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

I have stl files for a cylindrical single dosing hopper with lid if anyone needs it. You can easily get a cylindrical metal rod cutoff from ebay to act as a weight. 38mm diameter will fit inside and allow for protruding piece near entry to neck.


----------



## mudog49000 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> I have stl files for a cylindrical single dosing hopper with lid if anyone needs it. You can easily get a cylindrical metal rod cutoff from ebay to act as a weight. 38mm diameter will fit inside and allow for protruding piece near entry to neck.


 Hi Sean, I would love to have the file to have a look if possible. Do you design and draw it yourself? I have found a design on Etsy that also comes with the plunger.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/900515137/eureka-mignon-3d-printed-single-dose?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=eureka+mignon&ref=sr_gallery-1-2&organic_search_click=1&bes=1

However it is from the US and the delivery fee cost me as much as the product itself. I am wondering if anyone here could help to design for a file so I could get it printed from a 3D print shop. I am willing to pay for a reasonably price if anyone can print it for me too!


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

mudog49000 said:


> Hi Sean, I would love to have the file to have a look if possible. Do you design and draw it yourself? I have found a design on Etsy that also comes with the plunger.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/900515137/eureka-mignon-3d-printed-single-dose?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=eureka+mignon&ref=sr_gallery-1-2&organic_search_click=1&bes=1
> 
> However it is from the US and the delivery fee cost me as much as the product itself. I am wondering if anyone here could help to design for a file so I could get it printed from a 3D print shop. I am willing to pay for a reasonably price if anyone can print it for me too!


 That's an improvement on the design on I got! There were some on reddit and I just messaged the guy and asked him for the stl then he sent it over. Can email it on to you but that version is better


----------



## mudog49000 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> That's an improvement on the design on I got! There were some on reddit and I just messaged the guy and asked him for the stl then he sent it over. Can email it on to you but that version is better


 Is it possible to ask that guy to draw this version? lol


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

mudog49000 said:


> Is it possible to ask that guy to draw this version? lol


 Wouldn't say so unfortunately 😔 The improvements on the version I have is that the hopper thickness is the full width of the internal rubber washer at the entry to the burrs. Mine has a section etched out, rather than cutout, were the notch is and is not the full thickness of the rubber washer.

I tried a makeshift plunger from a wooden dowel of the diameter of the hopper with a cut out to fit notch. Beans get trapped between the dowel and the part of the washer though as the level drops. So it only serves not prevent some of the popcorning when timed right.

The only fault I see with that other version is the funnel element will make it difficult to fit any sort of bellows to clear out the ~2g of retained grinds in the chute/burrs. This kind of negates the single dosing setup if you can't get this out as you dose.

If there's anyone feeling generous I can provide the file I have to work off...


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

HI All,

i am interested in the tray but which file did you use for the design out of:

Eureka_Plate.STL
Eureka_Tray_Thin.STL
Eureka_Tray_Thin_long.STL

What are the differences between them ?

Thanks


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

A quick solution is a Chinese takeaway container.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Slee said:


> HI All,
> 
> i am interested in the tray but which file did you use for the design out of:
> 
> ...


 Thin_long was what I used


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean1ucc said:


> Thin_long was what I used


Thanks for letting me know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

@mudog49000 got a version made with a few adjustments - did a square and cylindrical version of the same rough design. Plunger section has a void which the 416 stainless steel goes in to provide some weight. Other bits are large adjustment wheel, portafilter fork blank as don't use it and vertical chute mod.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean1ucc said:


> @mudog49000 got a version made with a few adjustments - did a square and cylindrical version of the same rough design. Plunger section has a void which the 416 stainless steel goes in to provide some weight. Other bits are large adjustment wheel, portafilter fork blank as don't use it and vertical chute mod.
> 
> View attachment 52155


 be good to see them in use


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I did get the think_long try as suggested and while it was ok i was finding it wasnt catching everything.

So i went bigger, actually 5cm longer and now i am very pleased with it. I have shown the original with the even longer version underneath for comparison. I am really liking the new Mignon too


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Slee said:


> I did get the think_long try as suggested and while it was ok i was finding it wasnt catching everything.


 I actually found the same thing and ended up getting a larger one made as well

In a cruel twist of fate my Specialita broke yesterday morning and everything arrived today. Will be the end of next week before I can show it in operation I reckon. Grinder is on its way back to be fixed/replaced under warranty as only 3 months old.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean1ucc said:


> I actually found the same thing and ended up getting a larger one made as well
> 
> In a cruel twist of fate my Specialita broke yesterday morning and everything arrived today. Will be the end of next week before I can show it in operation I reckon. Grinder is on its way back to be fixed/replaced under warranty as only 3 months old.


 That looks nice, very interested in seeing it in situ. Looks like you went wider as well ?

Hope you get the grinder back soon!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Sean1ucc Hi matey, did you do this on your Ender 3 ??


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @Sean1ucc Hi matey, did you do this on your Ender 3 ??


 I don't actually have a 3D printer, used a guy from eBay who someone else in this thread had used. I drew what I wanted and gave measurements then he designed and printed


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Sean1ucc Please accept my apologies; i've confused you with someone else :classic_blush: ...it's does look good.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @Sean1ucc Please accept my apologies; i've confused you with someone else :classic_blush: ...it's does look good.


 Yea I thought it may have been @Ilias you were thinking of!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

You Sir are correct...indeed it was Ilias now i see his name...👍


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

I am quite happy with my single dosing mod btw.

I might print a tray too, as it does make a mess....

View attachment 51667


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope there is a version for Mignion XL.

It comes with a rubber mat but might be annoying having to move the grinder every time you clean the mat.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

nekromantik said:


> ...I hope there is a version for Mignion XL...


 Good things come to those who wait :classic_wink:


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I could do with a tray for sure on mine but the curved front of grinder will be a challenge to model!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Good things come to those who wait :classic_wink:


 😄


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Finally got the grinder back, here's the parts in situ. Will post a video later


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> View attachment 52934


 Ahhhh not seen *that* for a while.....*all hail the anal douche' 🙌*


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> Ahhhh not seen *that* for a while.....*all hail the anal douche' 🙌*


 I got lucky with the dust blower before Amazon stopped selling!


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Ilias said:


> I am quite happy with my single dosing mod btw.
> 
> I might print a tray too, as it does make a mess....
> 
> View attachment 51667


 Hi where can I get that white dosing funnel. Need a 1 white as I have the white specialita coming. Looks smart that.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

I'd be interested in a white one too 👍


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

I printed mine myself. I guess you can ask any 3d printing service to print you in any colour combination you like. There are filaments in any colour you can imagine....

Btw. After a few weeks of using it, I love it. The bellows seems as good as the first days. So I expect it to last (someone asked about longevity)


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks @Ilias, yours looks to be a perfect colour match.

If I was to get one printed , how would I get the correct shade of white done ?
Do you have the printing file and colour code that you used ?
Would the printer then have to buy a batch of the correct coloured printing stuff.

Apologies for the basic questions but I've no idea how the 3D printing process works.


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

I just used white PLA (this one) and black TPU (this one).

I didn't try to match it, it is just what I had at home  ... 
I was actually afraid I didn't have enough white PLA (the spool was almost empty) and I was contemplating to print this in shiny gold, lol . But the print is just a few grams so it doesn't take a lot of material (the actual material cost is ~3GBP)

Ilias


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

Btw, if you are 3d printing things I also printed a funnel that locks onto the portafilter and a wdt tool. Quite happy with those too.

The funnel (this one) allows hands-free grinding as you lock it and then just place it on the pf holder.

The WDT tool (this one) also works very well with the funnel.

View attachment 53036


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks, where would I get the file for the hopper and bellows to give to a printer ?


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57113-anyone-handy-with-3d-modeling-software/#comments


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

@Ilias - Curious to know if the mod you settled on stops popcorning and if so, how? With the original hopper you can close the gate to stop the beans popcorning around but with that mod (which looks excellent otherwise) it seems that the beans would just jump around even more without anything weighing them down or stopping them jumping around in there?


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

pandabear said:


> @Ilias - Curious to know if the mod you settled on stops popcorning and if so, how? With the original hopper you can close the gate to stop the beans popcorning around but with that mod (which looks excellent otherwise) it seems that the beans would just jump around even more without anything weighing them down or stopping them jumping around in there?


 You can't with just those two pieces, the beans will fly about in there. I used a weighted plunger to place inside the hopper design to apply consistent downwards force and stop popcorning


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

So you're trading grind retention for popcorning. Surely that's a moot situation (gram or so of stale grinds or "inconsistent" grinds)?

I can't find the STL files for the small mod you've photographed above, did you share it at all?


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

pandabear said:


> So you're trading grind retention for popcorning. Surely that's a moot situation (gram or so of stale grinds or "inconsistent" grinds)?
> 
> I can't find the STL files for the small mod you've photographed above, did you share it at all?


 Use a bellows as well so minimal retention but just means you have an extra part. Got some guy on eBay to piece it together based on some guides


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

I found this thread having seen https://www.prusaprinters.org/prints/42634-eureka-mignon-adjustment-knob this and looking to see if Mignon owners had tried it here.

Just wondered how people are finding these 3d printed larger adjustment knobs (not necessarily the design I linked but rather any) - particularly how well they work and whether they are worth it.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Zatogato said:


> I found this thread having seen https://www.prusaprinters.org/prints/42634-eureka-mignon-adjustment-knob this and looking to see if Mignon owners had tried it here.
> 
> Just wondered how people are finding these 3d printed larger adjustment knobs (not necessarily the design I linked but rather any) - particularly how well they work and whether they are worth it.


 If it fits well with no slipping it lets you make more accurate small adjustments to the grind. That is one of my few gripes with the specialita, it is difficult to fine tune grind size due to the small sizing of the adjustment wheel, perceptible movements cause large changes in grind so you've got to just nudge the wheel (to the point you're wondering if you have turned it at all). The Mignon XL comes with a bigger wheel fitted so it's clearly a step up from a design perspective.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Kjk said:


> If it fits well with no slipping it lets you make more accurate small adjustments to the grind. That is one of my few gripes with the specialita, it is difficult to fine tune grind size due to the small sizing of the adjustment wheel, perceptible movements cause large changes in grind so you've got to just nudge the wheel (to the point you're wondering if you have turned it at all). The Mignon XL comes with a bigger wheel fitted so it's clearly a step up from a design perspective.


 Hey @Kjk thanks for the reply, that's very helpful. I've seen a few designs floating around by now. Any recs on which one is best and where to source one?


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4786832

Coffeetim has two designs that both work very well, one is for the MK2 and just requires putting some PTFE tape around the dial as the Specialita is a bit smaller. He then designed another one for the Specialita


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Zatogato said:


> Hey @Kjk thanks for the reply, that's very helpful. I've seen a few designs floating around by now. Any recs on which one is best and where to source one?


 I think they're all much of a muchness. Essentially you're after a graduated disc attached to a cap. I don't put too much on calibrating the dial zero to true zero point either as I've never had to move it more than 1.5 numbers on the current scale. If you're using it as designed (on demand) you'd never want big adjustments anyway until you switch bean or brew method.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Kjk said:


> I think they're all much of a muchness. Essentially you're after a graduated disc attached to a cap. I don't put too much on calibrating the dial zero to true zero point either as I've never had to move it more than 1.5 numbers on the current scale. If you're using it as designed (on demand) you'd never want big adjustments anyway until you switch bean or brew method.


 Understood, I will source one. Yes my Eureka is only for espresso so the purpose is just to give finer control for that. Thanks again!


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

Very happy with my single dose mod from Etsy. Seems good quality so will hopefully last!


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

RossD said:


> Very happy with my single dose mod from Etsy. Seems good quality so will hopefully last!


 The chap who sells this mod has the stl files up open source. Don't suppose there's anyone willing to print these for me is there? Note that he recommends different materials for the hopper and bellows; https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4703218

If anyone is willing to print, I wouldn't mind tinkering with the hopper design. It seems unnecessarily tall in my eyes (I only dose 18g at a time) and I don't have much headroom where the grinder is going. I also read a few (minor) complaints that the insert into the grinder is a few mm too long, so the hopper doesn't sit flush to the grinder - Can you confirm Ross?

I also thought this little attachment to change the angle of the chute might be good; https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4589706 might not look that good on the chrome mignons but would probably blend nicely if that section was black like mine.


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

newdent said:


> The chap who sells this mod has the stl files up open source. Don't suppose there's anyone willing to print these for me is there? Note that he recommends different materials for the hopper and bellows; https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4703218
> 
> If anyone is willing to print, I wouldn't mind tinkering with the hopper design. It seems unnecessarily tall in my eyes (I only dose 18g at a time) and I don't have much headroom where the grinder is going. I also read a few (minor) complaints that the insert into the grinder is a few mm too long, so the hopper doesn't sit flush to the grinder - Can you confirm Ross?
> 
> I also thought this little attachment to change the angle of the chute might be good; https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4589706 might not look that good on the chrome mignons but would probably blend nicely if that section was black like mine.


 It looks flush from that photo and the original design that is also available on Etsy, why do you have reason to believe it won't be?

I have one on the way from someone on eBay, I paid £25 delivered: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/pure_3d_prints

I got the link to that 3D printer from this thread and this particular post:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57113-anyone-handy-with-3d-modeling-software/?do=embed&comment=816265&embedComment=816265&embedDo=findComment

You may well be able to get it a bit cheaper but with someone who has ordered from that particular printer and is totally happy with the result why bother risking it?


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

pandabear said:


> It looks flush from that photo and the original design that is also available on Etsy, why do you have reason to believe it won't be?


 There were a few reviews on Etsy saying so but to be fair, the design had likely been tweaked to deal with issues.

The designer doesn't have any hoppers in stock at the moment but if his costs aren't too high, I'd definitely consider buying from him. After all, he's sold over 600 of them and must have ironed out niggles with printing. From the comments, there seemed to be lots of people struggling to print the bellows and that's the part I would be worried about breaking over time, so would be interested to see how yours holds up.

Only advantage of using a local printer is that there are some other bits I'd like printed like the chute mod and a tray.


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

Check that topic, I asked @Chrisrov how they were holding up and all was well. From Etsy with the bellows in stock and shipping, it was coming out at nearly £50 plus import VAT.

Just get it printed here IMO.


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

newdent said:


> The chap who sells this mod has the stl files up open source. Don't suppose there's anyone willing to print these for me is there? Note that he recommends different materials for the hopper and bellows; https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4703218
> 
> If anyone is willing to print, I wouldn't mind tinkering with the hopper design. It seems unnecessarily tall in my eyes (I only dose 18g at a time) and I don't have much headroom where the grinder is going. I also read a few (minor) complaints that the insert into the grinder is a few mm too long, so the hopper doesn't sit flush to the grinder - Can you confirm Ross?
> 
> I also thought this little attachment to change the angle of the chute might be good; https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4589706 might not look that good on the chrome mignons but would probably blend nicely if that section was black like mine.


 Update on mines - bellows didn't hold up very long and now have hairline tears at the seems so doesn't pump air or return to normal very well... The guy on etsy gave me a code for a free new set of bellows but wouldn't cover shipping! So will be looking to get one printed here probably

For the hopper I quite like it and mines sits flush and is very sturdy


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh wow, that's expensive. I may look into other options in that case, especially regarding the bellows as it may be more beneficial to get some actual bellows that are made of a more suitable material. These were appealing because they look good but it doesn't really matter if they're ugly if they're usually sat in a drawer!

Appreciate the feedback guys, I'll send off for some print quotes.


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

I got replacement bellows from https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/pure_3d_prints and its much better quality than my etsy original so would definitely recommend!


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

RossD said:


> I got replacement bellows from https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/pure_3d_prints and its much better quality than my etsy original so would definitely recommend!


 Hi, just bought a Crono grinder and thinking about getting some 'usability' add-ons. How much were the bellows from pure_3d_prints can I ask?


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

newdent said:


> Oh wow, that's expensive. I may look into other options in that case, especially regarding the bellows as it may be more beneficial to get some actual bellows that are made of a more suitable material. These were appealing because they look good but it doesn't really matter if they're ugly if they're usually sat in a drawer!
> 
> Appreciate the feedback guys, I'll send off for some print quotes.


 Hi newdent, did you get any printing done? Am thinking about getting the hopper & bellows set:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4703218

Did you get a chute attachment, do they make things less messy?

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4589706

Thanks.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

smallblueplanet said:


> Hi newdent, did you get any printing done? Am thinking about getting the hopper & bellows set:
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4703218
> 
> ...


 Hey, I ended up having to return my crono as it developed a fault and am now using a new grinder, so didn't get any prints done except a tray, which helped with mess and would recommend; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234047432195 I recommend this seller, he worked with me to develop this tray from a smaller design. Good comms, tracked shipping.

I didn't need the chute attachment in the end, I just ground straight into the portafilter and it worked just fine. I think there were longevity issues with the 3d printed bellows and the original designer is now using silcone ones; https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/923944178/eureka-mignon-single-dose-hopper-and


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

This looks fun as a lid for the hopper rather than the bellows, got a coffee cup on the top side.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4871894


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

newdent said:


> Hey, I ended up having to return my crono as it developed a fault and am now using a new grinder, so didn't get any prints done except a tray, which helped with mess and would recommend; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234047432195 I recommend this seller, he worked with me to develop this tray from a smaller design. Good comms, tracked shipping.
> 
> I didn't need the chute attachment in the end, I just ground straight into the portafilter and it worked just fine. I think there were longevity issues with the 3d printed bellows and the original designer is now using silcone ones; https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/923944178/eureka-mignon-single-dose-hopper-and


 Cheers mate, I remember reading your posts now about your faulty Crono.

I saw that tray, it looks good. I messaged that guy with the link for the hopper & bellows to ask how much. 

Will hopefully try my grinder soon - as soon as Parcel Farce deign to deliver! #lostinspace


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

smallblueplanet said:


> This looks fun as a lid for the hopper rather than the bellows, got a coffee cup on the top side.
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4871894


 you could likely use that on top of an open ended bellow similar to the solo (DF64, etc) grinder to seal it as you press the bellows. I couldn't tell from the etsy page if that's what he has done or if it's a one-piece silicone bellow.


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

smallblueplanet said:


> Hi, just bought a Crono grinder and thinking about getting some 'usability' add-ons. How much were the bellows from pure_3d_prints can I ask?


 I got a price of £12 including postage so not too bad in my opinion! @smallblueplanet


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

@smallblueplanet I got the whole set for £25 delivered from the same guy FYI!


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

pandabear said:


> @smallblueplanet I got the whole set for £25 delivered from the same guy FYI!


 Thanks pandabear, was that hopper & bellows? He's quoting me £29.16 (inc p&p).


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

smallblueplanet said:


> Thanks pandabear, was that hopper & bellows? He's quoting me £29.16 (inc p&p).


 Yeah it was, I told him that I'd had another quote for £25 and he matched it.


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

has anyone tried the tilted stands yet? wonder if they actually make any difference or are just trying to emulate the niche / single dose eureka...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

siliconslave said:


> has anyone tried the tilted stands yet? wonder if they actually make any difference or are just trying to emulate the niche / single dose eureka...


 i've not tried them, but without certain other thi8ngs being done...they probably won't make a huge difference.


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> i've not tried them, but without certain other thi8ngs being done...they probably won't make a huge difference.


 It'd be interesting to see how much of the catch points (if any) they've got rid of in the SD version, i'm going to try taking the clump crusher out soon as that holds a load of grinds back


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

For anyone who has had the bellows printed, they eventually start to crack. Mine did so after about 8 months. I stumbled on the original creator of the mod and he has sourced professionally moulded silicone bellows as a solution to the problem.

See here: https://www.etsy,com/uk/listing/92394478/eureka-mignon-single-dose-hopper-and?ref=cart

Retail from his Etsy store is £15 plus £15 of P&P and taxes, ie. £30 total. However I have managed to blag a 50% off product code from him, no upper order limit, and the more I order the cheaper the postage works out.

As an example:

1 ordered - total cost £25 each
2 ordered - total cost £22 each
3 ordered - total cost £17.50 each
4 ordered - total cost £15.50 each
5 ordered - total cost £14.50 each

If at least two other people would be interested in this, I'd be willing to do a pool where we buy a few and I post on once they're in the UK (cost of £3 on top of prices above).

Let me know if anyone is interested, if not I'll buy myself after the weekend


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

@Waitforme@siliconslave @smallblueplanet@RossD@newdent


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

pandabear said:


> @Waitforme@siliconslave @smallblueplanet@RossD@newdent


 Yeah I found this too, there is some good optoins on etsy but all expensive and come from america/china! I'm okay with my setup - good luck though


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

I've not ordered yet and have one other member interested, if anyone else would like to chip in then it becomes even cheaper - let me know ASAP if you'd like one please


----------



## twistypencil (7 mo ago)

I've got a Eureka Mignon (model number: MG50e), and I'm not sure which of these modifications will fit. It doesn't seem like my Eureka has any other name like "Notte", "Crono", "Specialita", "Silenzio", "Filtro", "Oro" etc. anywhere printed on it, but looking at the place I ordered it from in 2018, they called it the Istantaneo. Will these parts fit?


----------

